# X-Trail Wont Start



## Dipetane Joe (Jan 7, 2016)

After many years of motoring & enjoyment my 2003 X-Trail 2.0 wont start, I went shopping on the 18th of December locally & the X-Trail started to become sluggish & stalled but it started straight away so I brought it to a Garage & put Dipetane & fuel in it then drove it home for the night.
The next morning NOTHING it wont start & now there's an Amber colour light on the Dash & thanks to the good Folks here I was able to do a Diagnostic at home using the Accelerator pedal method & it gave me fault code 0335 that everyone here is now familiar with.
I bought an Crank Shaft Position Sensor for €40 & fitted it, cleared the fault with the 10 Second Accelerator pedal method & did a self Diagnostic again, got the code 0000 (No Fault) then tried to start it but it wont.
I then decided to replace the Cam Shaft Position Sensor to match the other new one & again IT WONT START there are no fault codes, The Sensors were not bought from Nissan they were Spurious Sensors, I have also tried removing the 3 Engine Comp Fuses for 10 minuets (advised by genuine Nissan Mechanic) & replacing them & the X-trail did start & ran for about 4-5 seconds before cutting out again, I AM AT MY WITHS END now, has anyone here got anymore Tips of Tricks that could help me out ???? Before I call for a Tow Truck ?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Is there really a brand of sensor called Spurious? Maybe they behave like the meaning of the word. I have never had the problem with mine, but from reading lots of posts here over the past number of years, there have been a lot of people who have had a bad outcome using aftermarket sensors. I am sure Rogoman or SMJ would suggest you use a genuine Nissan sensor. Its what I would be inclined to try, before having to bring in more expert help. Good luck with it. Hopefully its back and running in short order.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

quadraria10 said:


> Is there really a brand of sensor called Spurious? Maybe they behave like the meaning of the word. I have never had the problem with mine, but from reading lots of posts here over the past number of years, there have been a lot of people who have had a bad outcome using aftermarket sensors. I am sure Rogoman or SMJ would suggest you use a genuine Nissan sensor. Its what I would be inclined to try, before having to bring in more expert help. Good luck with it. Hopefully its back and running in short order.


Agreed! For electrical components such as sensors, ignition it's best to stay with Nissan OEM; they may be more expensive but at least they are reliable.

You can buy a crankshaft/camshaft sensor kit from a Nissan dealer for less then buying them individually. 

I would stay away from fuel additives such as Dipetane. All fuels from major refiners have additives blended in so adding your own additive is a waste of money and in some cases may be harmful.


----------



## Dipetane Joe (Jan 7, 2016)

Yeah, I have to agree with you all about using genuine Sensors, I've had the X-Trail towed to a Mechanic (ex-Nissan) I'll keep you all posted on the outcome.
Cost so far including after market Sensors & Diagnostic scanning ?130, Cost of genuine Nissan Sensor kit ?130  A valuable lesson has been learnt here.
Thank for all the advise & feedback Folks.


----------



## Dipetane Joe (Jan 7, 2016)

Well I've just got the X-Trail back & it was the Timing Chain all along, the Timing Chain had stretched @ 83,000 miles, I've removed the aftermarket Sensors & put the original (Nissan) Sensors back in & they seem to be working fine, total cost € 930 & I have 2 Sensors to keep as Spares.

P.S the new Timing Chain is from Nissan, no more aftermarket parts from now on !!!!!!

Thanks All

Joe


----------



## Dipetane Joe (Jan 7, 2016)

quadraria10 said:


> Is there really a brand of sensor called Spurious? Maybe they behave like the meaning of the word. I have never had the problem with mine, but from reading lots of posts here over the past number of years, there have been a lot of people who have had a bad outcome using aftermarket sensors. I am sure Rogoman or SMJ would suggest you use a genuine Nissan sensor. Its what I would be inclined to try, before having to bring in more expert help. Good luck with it. Hopefully its back and running in short order.


No the Sensors in question were Delphi Automotive is a global supplier of vehicle technology. In Ireland & the UK we call Aftermarket parts - Spurious parts.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the update. What a drag and pricey, but still way less than replacing the X trail. I should have figured Spurious was an Irish witticism!
With regard to aftermarket parts-- do not misunderstand-- we are only talking about electronic components such as sensors. You do not need to buy Nissan brake parts and calipers, exhaust parts, rad hoses, batteries, wheel bearings, specialty fluids, oil filter etc...
In my experience the Beck/Arnley parts are first rate for the X trail. KYB is the maker of the Nissan Struts. NGK are the plug manufacturer and NTK for O2 sensors. It can also be really worthwhile to check Amazon.


----------

